

ITerm2-updated terminal for OS X - a2tech
http://www.iterm2.com/#/section/home

======
sunkencity
Nice! I like that they've included visor like functionality and that that it's
now possible to split windows like a tiling window manager.

﻿﻿I tend to switch back and forth between using iTerm full screen and using
xterm in x11 for raw performance.

